# Thanksgiving on Molokai



## slip (Nov 14, 2020)

My countdown to vacation has begun. Five more days of work and I have two weeks off. We have our flights booked on Mokulele and we blocked off our condo months ago. My wife is booking our COVID tests at CVS on Monday. She will book them for Wednesday.

We’ll arrive at 9:30am on Saturday so we will be able to get some fruit and Vegetables at the farmers market in Kaunakakai town before we go to the condo.

We took a ride down Kalākaua after grocery shopping today and there were a few more people out.


----------



## slip (Nov 14, 2020)

It was also a beautiful evening here today. I was going to walk the three blocks to the beach but didn’t have enough time so I took these from the hallway by our bedroom. I even saw a green flash tonight.


----------



## slip (Nov 14, 2020)

Sales have been up for us on Maui. They have definitely benefited from travel opening up but the crowds are still sparse.

There is a realtor in the Kaanapali area that has been posting daily videos on YouTube and I have been watching them. He drives around on a one wheel so he can zoom around the walkways pretty quick and you’ll get an idea on how crowded it is. He goes around the area, even front street and tells you what is open and what is still closed.

This is the one from this morning. If you look at his channel you can see the other areas that he has gone to recently. He was just in Kahului and Kihei a couple of days ago.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2020)

My wife went online this morning dearie we have appointments at 3:30pm and 3:50pm on Wednesday for our COVID tests. Our departure is 9am Saturday so as long as we get them back in time we should be good to go.


----------



## csodjd (Nov 16, 2020)

slip said:


> My wife went online this morning dearie we have appointments at 3:30pm and 3:50pm on Wednesday for our COVID tests. Our departure is 9am so as long as we get them back in time we should be good to go.


Remember when the only stress was making sure we packed everything we needed and got to the airport on time?


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2020)

csodjd said:


> Remember when the only stress was making sure we packed everything we needed and got to the airport on time?



Yes, I’ll be glad when the test is over and we have the results back. I’m lucky though. It’s only a half hour flight so not to much rushing around. Heck Mokulele doesn’t even have TSA to deal with.


----------



## slip (Nov 18, 2020)

Just got done with our COVID tests. We went to the Longs, we had appointments. Of course we went to the wrong one. We must have hit the wrong one on Google maps.  

We were early anyway and got to the other location in plenty of time. We were still a little early. The drive thru had good signage and we just had to wait a little bit while they got them together. We did them ourselves while the person in the Longs called our phone and watched us while he walked us through it.

It wasn’t as bad as I thought it would be. After we were done, we had to put the dabs in the test tube with some liquid in it. Then you put it in the bag and deposit it in the box by the drive through.

We were the last appointments for the day and the pickup box was full. We told him it was for travel and he said we should get a text and it should come in time. So, we’ll see.

Glad that part is over. Once we get the results, we just have to convert the file to pdf and upload it to the Hawaii Safe Travel website. Then within 24 hour the health Questionnaire will be made available for us to fill out.

So now we wait and I only have 2 more days of work before the vacation starts.


----------



## sjsharkie (Nov 18, 2020)

Good luck.  Since CVS owns Longs, I assume that the workflow is the same (though obviously being in HI, the labs might be different).

Some advice -- my test ( done ~67 hours before departure) results didn't come back until I had taken off from the airport.  So you may have to fill out the questionnaire before you upload the test (or move your flight if you don't want to chance it).  And with CVS (if you were told to use the myChart app, it likely is the same as Longs), just know that they didn't accept my pdf report from the app.  They had me navigate from my text message, login to the web, and show them the form live which was formatted differently -- of course, YMMV on Molokai.

Good luck!

-ryan


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2020)

sjsharkie said:


> Good luck.  Since CVS owns Longs, I assume that the workflow is the same (though obviously being in HI, the labs might be different).
> 
> Some advice -- my test ( done ~67 hours before departure) results didn't come back until I had taken off from the airport.  So you may have to fill out the questionnaire before you upload the test (or move your flight if you don't want to chance it).  And with CVS (if you were told to use the myChart app, it likely is the same as Longs), just know that they didn't accept my pdf report from the app.  They had me navigate from my text message, login to the web, and show them the form live which was formatted differently -- of course, YMMV on Molokai.
> 
> ...



Yes, it will be the MyChart app. I’ll see how I get the file and will convert it to pdf if needed. We’ll see how that goes.

I will move the flight of needed. Our condo complex on Molokai is in Maui county and we can’t quarantine there. If this doesn’t work there is a place close to us here in Waikiki that is a trusted partner and we get the results in a couple hours. It’s more expensive but we’d do it for this trip.


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 19, 2020)

My doctor's office uses MyChart. I was just playing with it, though not with a CVS COVID file.

An iPhone/iPad trick to create PDFs, if you don't want to get an app, is to go print the document, and then save a pdf before you actually send it to a printer:
1.) Open a document in MyChart -> My Documents
2.) Press the symbol on the upper right hand corner to share the document (rectangle with arrow pointing up). Say yes to the prompt from MyChart.
3.) Scroll down to "Print" and tap it. This will show an image of the document at the bottom and will try to locate a printer.
4.) Zoom in on the image (place your thumb and index finger on it and separate the fingers). The image opens up all by itself.
5.) Share that file (again, upper right hand corner) and "Save to Files". This will put a pdf into your iCloud files. I have a folder there called Hawaii Travel so I can put things related to my trip in one place.

On the Safe Travels web site, I can then go to "Documents"  and then "Upload File". From there, I can "Choose File", then "Browse" and see my iCloud Drive to navigate to the Hawaii Travel folder and select the MyChart.pdf previously created.

This all sounds more complicated than it really is. You can try things ahead of time by selecting a photo or some other non-pdf file and trying to print it. A photo is saved as Photo.pdf, for example. The MyChart file is originally a tif file, but the printing process lets you save it as a pdf. Almost any file you can open and print should be convertible to PDF this way.

Alternatively, I have PDF Expert on my iPad. I can share documents from MyChart into it, and then save the document in PDF Expert as a pdf. It isn't worth getting the app just to save a document as a pdf. The app can edit the pdf and do many other things. The Print trick should work.


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2020)

Mahalo for the info.

I was hoping to get the results on Friday and I can open the file and convert it on my desktop then either mail it to myself so I can upload it or just upload it on the desktop. Then everything should be ready. I hope to get this no later than Friday evening.


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 19, 2020)

I am hoping I can take care of things on my desktop too. However, I have to take the test on Sunday, Nov. 29 for a trip on Dec. 2, and I'm not 100% sure I'll have the results back before I leave home. I thought I'd dust off the cobwebs on how to create a pdf on iOS/iPadOS, and maybe others can use the information.

Have a good trip!


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2020)

Henry M. said:


> I am hoping I can take care of things on my desktop too. However, I have to take the test on Sunday, Nov. 29 for a trip on Dec. 2, and I'm not 100% sure I'll have the results back before I leave home. I thought I'd dust off the cobwebs on how to create a pdf on iOS/iPadOS, and maybe others can use the information.
> 
> Have a good trip!



Hope it works out for you.

I have to bring my laptop from work so I can always use that if I have to.

You have a safe trip too!!


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2020)

We both got our results back this morning. I had an issue with MyChart but I was able to get it resolved with the test Lab, Quest.

I uploaded both of our tests in the Hawaii Safe Travels website. It verified them right away. At 9am we were able to go on the Hawaii Safe Travels site again and answer the health questions. As soon as we submitted, an email was sent with our QR code.

So we both have our test results and QR code’s so I think we are all set. We noticed our test results on MyChart before we received any notices. I was able to convert the file to a PDF on my laptop. But later we received a text with a link and when you use the link it converts it to a pdf. It was in a different format than what was on MyChart so I printed them both for each of us just in case.

We already emailed our test results to WaveCrest, where our condo is and they responded that we are all set there.

We’ll see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 20, 2020)

Have a great vacation, Jeff.  Hope there are no surprises, and plenty of smiles for you both.

Dave


----------



## sjsharkie (Nov 20, 2020)

slip said:


> So we both have our test results and QR code’s so I think we are all set. We noticed our test results on MyChart before we received any notices. I was able to convert the file to a PDF on my laptop. But later we received a text with a link and when you use the link it converts it to a pdf. It was in a different format than what was on MyChart so I printed them both for each of us just in case.


Good that you have both.  The text with the link was the different format I was referring in my previous post.  The airport official wouldn't take the MyChart pdf... they wanted to see the format from the text link.  Obviously, YMMV.

With your test already being verified, I think you might be good to go with just the scan of the barcode.

Good luck and enjoy Molokai!

-ryan


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2020)

sjsharkie said:


> Good that you have both.  The text with the link was the different format I was referring in my previous post.  The airport official wouldn't take the MyChart pdf... they wanted to see the format from the text link.  Obviously, YMMV.
> 
> With your test already being verified, I think you might be good to go with just the scan of the barcode.
> 
> ...



Mahalo
Yes, I’m thinking the same so hopefully We’re good to go.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 20, 2020)

@slip Have a wonderful Thanksgiving at home.  

Will you need to get tested again when you return to Oahu?


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2020)

Luanne said:


> @slip Have a wonderful Thanksgiving at home.
> 
> Will you need to get tested again when you return to Oahu?



That’s the strange thing about these rules. Right now no, we will not have to be test upon returning to Oahu. I’ll keep watching for changes though.


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2020)

Everything went without a hitch. It’s very windy on Oahu and Molokai right now. It’s supposed to subside on Tuesday. But the breeze feels good going through the condo and the temperature is a perfect 82.

After we landed and got our luggage, the luggage is waiting right by the plane on Mokulele, as soon as you get to the door to go into the airport, there was the National Guard there to take your temperature. No one took our temp before we boarded like last time. After you had your temp taken, all you had to do was show them your QR code. They scan it and check it and said we were good. So it really didn’t add any time at the airport for us. But there were only 6 people on the plane.

My wife stayed with the luggage and I walked across the street to get our rental car from Alamo. We only have it for a day since we have our car here. The taxis have been erratic since COVID so this works the easiest and the cost is about the same. All I had to do there was go into the Safe Travels Site and show them my trip so no extra time there either. 

We made it to Kaunakakai at about 10am. No street sale because of COVID so we went straight to Friendly Market and then straight to the condo. We made it here a little after 11am. 

We had emailed our test results to the Office at WaveCrest so we were set to go straight to the condo when we arrived. After about six trips up and down to the car. I had everything unloaded while my wife opened up the windows and straightening everything out. 

After a break or two we were getting hungry so we decided to drive to Mana’e Goods and Grindz. It about 4 miles east of WaveCrest. 

We picked up some beer and snacks at the small grocery after we ordered our lunch. It wasn’t too crowded so it didn’t take long. We took the food home to enjoy there and relax. 

I had the Chicken Katsu Plate and my wife had the Shrimp Burger with Hurricane Fries. 

The only thing I have left to do today is hook the battery back up on the car. Our car cover was torn off from wind. I think there is only one car left with a car still on. All the others are torn off. I don’t know why we bother.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 21, 2020)

Glad you made it safe and sound.  From the sound of it, you have this getaway thing sorted out well.  Enjoy your time away!

Dave


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2020)

After a short nap, I went out and hooked up the car battery. It started right up no issues. I looked at the car cover and of course it is full water from rain and laying on the ground. I drained off as much water as I could and spread it out some to dry. 

It doesn’t look ripped. The wind must have gotten under the front and eventually had enough wind to stretch the bungee cords and some of the rope I used to tie it down. 

We’ll see what I decide to do before I leave. I think I’ll forgo the bungees and use more rope. 

There’s about the same amount of people here at WaveCrest as there was in July. I’d say about 20% occupancy. There are 4 people that are here now that live here full time. While I was on the lanai early this afternoon, there were about 5 people down at the pool and Cabana. Smelled like someone was BBQing lunch too. 

It’s so peaceful and quiet here. It’s perfect and just what we love about this place. 

We have some steaks for tomorrow and my wife was getting her Ninja Air Fryer set up. We have a lot of counter space and this one a nice because it flips up and you get most of your counter back. She is going to make some Crab Rangoon’s to break it in.


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2020)

The high winds are being clouds and a little rain. They must have gotten some rain here recently because the drainage dips in the road had water across them on our way home when we first got here. Probably about a foot of water running across the road. 

The wind is moving the clouds pretty fast. I can’t even see Maui right now.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 21, 2020)

slip said:


> We have some steaks for tomorrow and my wife was getting her Ninja Air Fryer set up. We have a lot of counter space and this one a nice because it flips up and you get most of your counter back. She is going to make some Crab Rangoon’s to break it in.



We've been thinking of maybe getting one of those.  Let me know how it works for you.

Dave


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2020)

My wife had to do a test with her Ninja Air Fryer. So we had some Pizza Rolls last night. It works great. There are a lot more settings and things you can do with this one compared to our old egg shaped one. It will take some experimenting with the temperatures and times but so far so good. 

I went robbed early yesterday and it was windy all night but I slept like a rock. We had a quick rain come through bu it only lasted a few minutes it it rained hard. Still very windy and it sounds like it will be that way tomorrow too. 

We took the rental car back and stopped at Maka’s Corner to brings some breakfast home with us. They were very busy. I had the Corned Beef and my wife had the pancake breakfast with eggs, bacon and rice. It was all excellent and still hot when we got home. 

We got home just in time to finish breakfast and I even get to watch a Packer game today. Feels good to be home.


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2020)

One more thing on the Ninja Air Fryer, the metal does get hot on it and it takes a while to cool down. It will tell you when you can flip it up after use. 

It probably rained about 8 times today for about 5 minutes each time but with the wind it seemed to come down pretty hard. 

I went down to the pool to BBQ in between the rain. Still pretty cloudy and I couldn’t see Maui or Lanai. Still a great day. 

We have to get a safety check on our car. It’s actually overdue. We should have had it done in September but we weren’t here. If the weather clears off we’ll try to get that tomorrow and stop to the Molokai DMV since our registration is due 12-31-20. If it’s raining, we’ll wait until Tuesday. Weather is supposed to be great for over a week starting Tuesday.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 22, 2020)

Red Ginger is always such a pretty plant.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 23, 2020)

Do you know of the various uses of the juice/liquid from the Ginger Flower? It is a sun screen, insect repellent, and a nice hair gel. We learned this from a Native in Fiji during a Forest/Nature Hike. Cut the flower from the plant, turn up side down, squeeze the flower, and collect the fluid.


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2020)

We just got back from Kaunakakai town. We were able to get our vehicle safety check done. We pulled up and honked the horn and they came out and got our registration and proof of insurance. Then they took a couple of pictures and we were done. $25 later, they put our new sticker on and we were out of there. 
Then we went to the DMV. We had to wait in line outside for about ten minutes but then we got in and out quick after $272 more but now the vehicle is good for another year. She said on Molokai we always have to come in to pay the registration. For some reason it can’t be done on line. Oahu is easier and we can even do registrations at SafeWay.

We stopped at Molokai Burger on the way home for a quick lunch.

The wind is subsiding a bit so I took the short video from the lanai. Hope the wind isn’t too bad. I only have my phone this time. The tree by our lanai is a Plumeria, I called it a Hibiscus on the video.


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2020)

My wife made her Crab Rangoon’s in the Ninja Air Fryer. She used crescent rolls and seafood salad as the filler. 325 for 10 minutes on bake in the Ninja. It worked great and they tasted awesome.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 24, 2020)

slip said:


> The high winds are being clouds and a little rain. They must have gotten some rain here recently because the drainage dips in the road had water across them on our way home when we first got here. Probably about a foot of water running across the road.
> 
> The wind is moving the clouds pretty fast. I can’t even see Maui right now.
> 
> View attachment 28860View attachment 28861



Have a good vacation on your favorite island.


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2020)

Wind has died down now down to a nice breeze but the clouds still came and go with some sun peaking through. Nice enough for breakfast out on the lanai.


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2020)

The afternoon turned out to be like the last couple days, rain coming and going most of the day. It was less windy but it was still strong at times.

Maintenance has been working on the stairwell right outside our condo. Looks like some posts and boards needs to be replaced. Looks like they will be done tomorrow. Tomorrow will be laundry day.

We never even left the condo today. We had plenty of leftovers to eat and the weather wasn’t the best so we just stayed home. My wife is getting caught up on her Christmas movies on Lifetime. 

I fell asleep on the lounger on the lanai so nothing exciting to report today.

Tomorrow we will call to Make our reservations at Hiro’s. They changed it up this year with COVID. They are having a traditional Thanksgiving entree of Turkey, Ham, stuffing, corn on the cob and mashed Potatoes. Then they will have their regular menu. They do have dine in from 6pm until 8:30pm.




We may stop into town to get a few things we’ll need in the coming weeks. We usually alway take a ride or two out to the wharf.


----------



## slip (Nov 25, 2020)

The sun is back and with nice gentle trade winds.  Perfect morning to enjoy the lanai. Today the Cabana is being decorated for Christmas. I’ll get some pictures when it’s completed.


----------



## silentg (Nov 25, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving  thanks for sharing your photos. Looks like a nice place. Do you ever rent it to TUG members?


----------



## slip (Nov 25, 2020)

silentg said:


> Happy Thanksgiving  thanks for sharing your photos. Looks like a nice place. Do you ever rent it to TUG members?



I do rent it when we aren’t here. I have had some inquiries from TUG members. In Hawaii you have to have an on island property manager so if clients have issues there is someone on island that can take care of them.


----------



## silentg (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for the info


----------



## slip (Nov 25, 2020)

It was such a perfect day today, we decided to stay here and enjoy it instead of going to town. We’ll go in for dinner tomorrow.

We did laundry and I was finally able to move the car cover to lay it out so it could dry. After an hour, I flipped it over and then an hour later, it was totally dry. Another job done.

After that, I walked down to the cabana and took some pictures on the way. Then I sat out and got some sun. Awesome day.

The Cabana got decorated today and is all ready for Christmas now.

This first one is from our bedroom. It’s at the back of the condo but you can see some ocean and the island of Lanai.

















The one below looks back at our condo from the ocean. The gate and fence is the back entrance to the cabana and pool.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 25, 2020)

I wish you could learn to relax.  You're so hyper all the time!  

Dave


----------



## slip (Nov 25, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I wish you could learn to relax.  You're so hyper all the time!
> 
> Dave



As I’m sitting on the lanai having pizza and beer.   

The Ninja does a good job on Pizza too.


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2020)

Just got to Hiro’s, beautiful night.


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2020)

Hiro’s was excellent. They had about a dozen tables going so it was a pretty good crowd and a few people were going in when we left. I had the Thanksgiving Plate and my wife had the Linguine with Shrimp Scampi and Pancetta.


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2020)

Before we went to Hiro’s, we stopped at the wharf for the first time on this trip.


----------



## JanT (Nov 27, 2020)

slip, so glad you’re having such a wonderful time there.  Thank you for the wonderful pictures.


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2020)

Getting ready to head into Kaunakakai town for a few groceries. We only need a few things so we are going to go to Misaki’s. My wife has never been there so she’ll be able to check it out for the first time. It’s smaller than Friendly’s but still a full grocery at least by Molokai standards.  

We had a kite surfer in front of the condo while I was waiting for my wife to get ready. I think that’s the first time I saw one out here.


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2020)

My wife ended out liking Misaki’s. It is actually bigger than I remembered it and they do have a better selection of meat. Anyway we got some things we needed. We have to stop at the TruValue yet. My wife didn’t want to make another stop.

They had some whole roasted chickens at Misaki’s so we bought one. That’s what we had for dinner and it was excellent.

There were a few more people here today so we had some more people check in. The pool and Cabana were the most crowded I have ever seen.

We also saw our realtor here today. She had a couple she was showing units to. It was nice to talk to her, she had left the island after I purchased my condo but I had seen in the paper that she came back and is back into real estate with a friend of hers.

Another beautiful day, nice light trade winds all day. We had a few people snorkeling out in front of the condo today, plus a stand up paddle boarder. Then the sky was gorgeous tonight and then a rainbow came and made it even better.

Tonight is a full moon and movie night at the Cabana. They are showing The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2020)

We had a busy day today, by Molokai standards anyway. My wife noticed we were running out of paper towels and I wanted to go to the TruValue so we headed into Kaunakakai. We stopped at The Bank of Hawaii first. I had to check and see if they received our annual insurance statement.

Then we went to TruValue, I wanted to pickup some rope for when I tie down that darn car cover again.  We got a few other things that we wanted to do some other things around the condo, a brush to clean our screens and a hose nozzle. They don’t have one on the hose to wash your car here so we just grabbed one and we’ll take it down when we need to use it. Then we got some paint and a paint brush to do some touch ups around the condo. Lastly some caulk for around the bathroom sink. Wow, I’m going to be busy.

After that we stopped at Misaki’s again for a few things and Papar towels. They had pork chops on sale so we grabbed some of those.

Then it was time for a late lunch so we went over to Ono’s Fish and Shrimp. We got some Fish and Chips and a couple of Fish Tacos. We brought it all back and enjoyed it all on the lanai.








After we finished,  I noticed there was no one at the pool so I went down for a quick swim. It was pretty crowded this weekend so I didn’t go down there. My wife was a little tired from our trip to town so she stayed in the condo.

The weather was perfect again so after my swim, I grabbed a lounger and got some sun. Then a few people came down so I was able to meet a few other owners.

Cathy has owned here for 16 years and has lived here for the last 11 years. They started out with a one bedroom and then years later a two bedroom became available so they bought that and sold their one bedroom. They also had a studio on the west side but just rented that out but they sold that a few years ago. She says about 12 people/couples live here full time. That’s more than I thought. I was thinking 5 or 6.

Shortly after Cathy came to the pool a couple came in and introduced themselves. They just purchased a few months ago. They are from Minnesota and they plan on being here for about 5 months a year, November through March. They may stay a little longer this year because of COVID. I talked with them for quite a while. She just retired at 65 and he has been retired for 17 years already and is 79. We talked about doing things to our condos and I was able to tell them how we bought things and got some things done. They are in the C building just like Cathy.

Cathy was saying that the majority of the people who live here full time are in the C building. She said about 10 years ago most lived in B building. Most people who own in the oceanfront A building, come for a month or two and rent it out the rest of the time.

I invited both Cathy and the couple from Minnesota over to see our condo. Sounds like they will stop over tomorrow. They want to meet my wife too and then we’ll stop over by their condos.

We also meet the people right next door to us. They are from Massachusetts and are renting the unit month to month. I know that unit was rented as short term vacation rentals like we do but they probably wanted some income with COVID and decided to go with a month to month rental.

So a busy day for us. Plus a full moon tonight.



After we do our visiting tomorrow, we plan on taking a ride to the west side and then having an early dinner at Paddlers. We’ll see what we get done.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 1, 2020)

Good to meet the neighbors, and the full-timers. We enjoy being on a more-than-nodding acquaintance with others in our part-time condo. Plus it helps to have neighbors kind of looking out for your stuff when you're away.

Something we have at both places is (are?) Ring cameras. Of course you have to keep a router on all the time. It lets you keep an eye on the place from wherever you are. Just yesterday I was notified of someone at the front door. It was a delivery guy with a package for a neighbor that needed signed for. I was able to tell him that he was at the wrong house. It's like being there when you're away. 

Sounds like your holiday travel to the second home has been a success. Enjoy, and have safe travels back home.

Jim


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 1, 2020)

slip said:


> My wife ended out liking Misaki’s. It is actually bigger than I remembered it and they do have a better selection of meat. Anyway we got some things we needed. We have to stop at the TruValue yet. My wife didn’t want to make another stop.
> 
> They had some whole roasted chickens at Misaki’s so we bought one. That’s what we had for dinner and it was excellent.
> 
> ...


Loved the rainbow picture Jeff. Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 1, 2020)

Seems like there's always some little things to do at our vacation/second homes, however the view and serenity makes even Lots of leaves to rake not to bad. Pluse the campfire an dark sky stargazing in my backyard with a cold beer afterwards helps. Have a great vacation Jeff. AL


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 1, 2020)

slip said:


> We had a busy day today, by Molokai standards anyway. My wife noticed we were running out of paper towels and I wanted to go to the TruValue so we headed into Kaunakakai. We stopped at The Bank of Hawaii first. I had to check and see if they received our annual insurance statement.
> 
> Then we went to TruValue, I wanted to pickup some rope for when I tie down that darn car cover again.  We got a few other things that we wanted to do some other things around the condo, a brush to clean our screens and a hose nozzle. They don’t have one on the hose to wash your car here so we just grabbed one and we’ll take it down when we need to use it. Then we got some paint and a paint brush to do some touch ups around the condo. Lastly some caulk for around the bathroom sink. Wow, I’m going to be busy.
> 
> ...


Its nice to meet/greet the neighbors, we have been blessed with a whole block of great one's at our cottage. Hope you guys are too.


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Good to meet the neighbors, and the full-timers. We enjoy being on a more-than-nodding acquaintance with others in our part-time condo. Plus it helps to have neighbors kind of looking out for your stuff when you're away.
> 
> Something we have at both places is (are?) Ring cameras. Of course you have to keep a router on all the time. It lets you keep an eye on the place from wherever you are. Just yesterday I was notified of someone at the front door. It was a delivery guy with a package for a neighbor that needed signed for. I was able to tell him that he was at the wrong house. It's like being there when you're away.
> 
> ...



Yes, it’s been great and I still have 5 days left.  
We had a few cameras at our old house but since we rent this out we don’t have cameras set up. When live here I may put up a couple for when we are away. It is nice just to check things out quick.

The association is really good about keeping an eye on things here also.


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2020)

MrockStar said:


> Loved the rainbow picture Jeff. Happy thanksgiving.



Hope you had a great Thanksgiving also.

We do get a lot of rainbows here in the morning since we usually get a morning rain. Today was the first day in a while that we didn’t get a morning rain.


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2020)

MrockStar said:


> Seems like there's always some little things to do at our vacation/second homes, however the view and serenity makes even Lots of leaves to rake not to bad. Pluse the campfire an dark sky stargazing in my backyard with a cold beer afterwards helps. Have a great vacation Jeff. AL



I haven’t done much yet but I have some of the things I need to do them now.


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2020)

Yep, no projects done today.  

After breakfast at home, we decided to take a ride to the west side. The guy that lives next door got a box from the food pantry that was left over. He doesn’t eat dairy products so he asked if I wanted a gallon of milk and a quart of liquid eggs. We took them both but now I had to go to the store again and get some cereal and cheese. So we stopped at the grocery store first.

With milk at $6 to $7 dollars a gallon here, I have given up cereal. So this will be a nice treat for me.

After the store, I decided to fill up the car with gas. It was only $4.83 a gallon here on so it was one of my cheaper fill ups on Molokai. While filling up with gas a friend of mine that owns a business in Kaunakakai recognized me and stopped over to talk story for a bit. His store sells T-Shirts and summer ware and they just added a small take out food section last year. He has only been open part time with COVID though. I’m surprised he recognized me with my mask on. 

So as we left, I mentioned to my wife that we said we were going to send our niece a Coconut postcard if Post-A-Nut was open so we decide to stop there before we headed to the west side. They were open so we got our free coconut and we will decorate it later and send it before we leave.

Just as we got to Post-A-Nut my phone rang and it was the Bank of Hawaii getting back to me about our insurance so that was good and we’re all up to date there.

Now, finally, we head out to the west side. It was another beautiful day so I took some pictures on the way and back. Of course, we saw some deer and Turkey’s again. We also saw quite a few deer along side of the road hit by cars. Overpopulation is a big issue on Molokai.

We only went as far as Papohaku Beach today. There were a couple cars there and you could hear the waves all the way back by the restrooms.

After that we headed back and stopped at Kepuhi Beach. There were quite a few surfers and boogie boarders there. Waves we’re coming in pretty strong. I’ll put some pictures below. I even have a video and I’ll set up a link but I don’t know how the audio will be with the wind.

By the time we got back to Kaunakakai it was time for a late lunch/early dinner so we stopped at Paddlers and they were pretty busy. My wife had to have her Paddler Fries and a Li Hing Margarita. I had a Longboard and a Rueben. It was all great.

After that we had to stop at the TruValue again so I could get some markers to decorate the coconut we are sending our niece.

When we got back, my wife wanted to head down by the Cabana and see if we could see some whales. We ended out seeing on whale spout about 5 times over toward Lanai so that was very cool. It was actually fairly close so we saw it really well. Just then, a few other owners came over and we started talking and I was able to introduce my wife since she was with me yesterday.

We ended out talking until well after dark. We even fixed the lights and timer on the Christmas tree since the lights weren’t coming on. Cathy is setting up a time for us to meet at her condo later this week.

All and all a busy day on Molokai.


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2020)

You should be able to hear me on this short video but I do yeah much anyway. The waves are pretty loud.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 2, 2020)

Excellent day, Jeff.  You're getting settled into Island Time very well.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice morning to enjoy the pool. It definitely did some good for my wife. It took her a while but she was able to get some exercises done and some laps in. Took her a while to get her balance but she did great for the first time in a while.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 2, 2020)

What a nice place to live.  You did well, Jeff!

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2020)

Some grilled Char Sui Chicken and a Naked Potato for a late lunch-early dinner.


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2020)

I finally got a project completed. The coconut from Post-A-Nut is ready to mail now. We’ll trip back there tomorrow to send it out. They said it takes about a week to ship it there. I sent a picture of it to my sister and she’s excited for her granddaughter to get it. She said they will send pictures when they receive it.

Light colors don’t show up well on a coconut, who knew. 
So the sun had to be red and it kind of looks like a spider.

I had to use white out for the Aloha Sophie part.
The address is on the other side and they fill up the last side with an assortment of stamps.


----------



## Henry M. (Dec 5, 2020)

I thought of waving a virtual hello to you as I sat on the beach at North Ka'anapali, on Maui! I was looking for whales with binoculars. Didn't see any today but did catch three yesterday.


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2020)

Henry M. said:


> I thought of waving a virtual hello to you as I sat on the beach at North Ka'anapali, on Maui! I was looking for whales with binoculars. Didn't see any today but did catch three yesterday.



I saw a few spouts today, more toward Lanai. I see the lights of Maui now, it’s a clear night. Glad your enjoying you time on Maui.


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2020)

I always love coming around this 20mph corner on my way home. The Molokai Sea cliffs really stand out and they look different every time depending if there are clouds or the sun is out.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 5, 2020)

slip said:


> My wife ended out liking Misaki’s. It is actually bigger than I remembered it and they do have a better selection of meat. Anyway we got some things we needed. We have to stop at the TruValue yet. My wife didn’t want to make another stop.
> 
> They had some whole roasted chickens at Misaki’s so we bought one. That’s what we had for dinner and it was excellent.
> 
> ...


Love those clouds!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2020)

Stopped at Goods and Grindz after we picked up our rental car. I had the Boneless Kalbi Beef Special with Kimchi, Rice and Mac Salad and my wife had the Fried Saimin.


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2020)

Heading back to Oahu. So glad the flight is only 35 minutes.

They have the Molokai airport all decorated for Christmas.



We were talking about when we are returning. We usually have all this planned but now that we live on Oahu it doesn’t take a lot of planning. We were both saying how hard it is to leave this time. We have everything set up so we can start enjoying ourselves as soon as we arrive. On our way home from the airport we stop and get groceries then when we unload we are ready.

We already have a week scheduled on Maui in May. We may add a Molokai week onto that and maybe a week or two on Molokai in February. We’ll have to see.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 6, 2020)

slip said:


> We already have a week scheduled on Maui in May. We may add a Molokai week onto that and maybe a week or two on Molokai in February. We’ll have to see.



I love that you have such dilemmas in your life. The struggle is real. LOL! 

Dave


----------



## chellej (Dec 6, 2020)

slip said:


> I finally got a project completed. The coconut from Post-A-Nut is ready to mail now. We’ll trip back there tomorrow to send it out. They said it takes about a week to ship it there. I sent a picture of it to my sister and she’s excited for her granddaughter to get it. She said they will send pictures when they receive it.
> 
> Light colors don’t show up well on a coconut, who knew.
> So the sun had to be red and it kind of looks like a spider.
> ...




When we visited Molokai, My oldest DS was at basic training for the Army.  I thought he would get a kick out of one of these so I sent it to him at Basic training....turns out it wasn't such a good idea...He never did get it  and his drill Sgt gave him a really hard time about it.  Live and learn...be careful what you send to your soldiers in training


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 8, 2020)

slip said:


> Nice morning to enjoy the pool. It definitely did some good for my wife. It took her a while but she was able to get some exercises done and some laps in. Took her a while to get her balance but she did great for the first time in a while.
> 
> View attachment 29407View attachment 29408View attachment 29409


Jeff, your pool pictures have got me dreaming of swimming at the pool in Marathon key at our timeshare in two weeks. Cant wait to swim again. Its a balmy 38 degrees here in Michigan. Enjoy your pool time there. AL


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2020)

Enjoy your time at the pool. As I get older that is something my wife and I really enjoy. We have tried to make it part of our daily schedule.

You will be hitting the Key’s at a great time of year! Aloha


----------



## slip (Dec 17, 2020)

Well the coconut arrived in St. Louis this morning and Sophie was really surprised. You can tell by her smile that she really liked it. Well worth it!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 17, 2020)

slip said:


> Well the coconut arrived in St. Louis this morning and Sophie was really surprised. You can tell by her smile that she really liked it. Well worth it!
> 
> View attachment 29998



That's so great.  I can see any kid liking to receive a gift like that.  Heck, a lot of adults would enjoy receiving one, too! 

Dave


----------



## nerodog (Dec 17, 2020)

slip said:


> It was also a beautiful evening here today. I was going to walk the three blocks to the beach but didn’t have enough time so I took these from the hallway by our bedroom. I even saw a green flash tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28610View attachment 28611View attachment 28612View attachment 28613View attachment 28614View attachment 28615View attachment 28616View attachment 28617View attachment 28618


Gorgeous  sky!


----------



## linsj (Dec 17, 2020)

@slip: I'm curious. What does it cost to mail a coconut? I have grand nieces and nephews who would love to get one.


----------



## slip (Dec 17, 2020)

linsj said:


> @slip: I'm curious. What does it cost to mail a coconut? I have grand nieces and nephews who would love to get one.



The guy at the Post A Nut post office said they average close to $20. He was surprised when mine only came in at just under $15 dollars. It goes off the weight of the coconut.

Post A Nut has coconuts there that they give you for free. We got another one that we are sending to someone else and this one still has some water in it. I can tell by holding it that it is heavier than the first one so I think this one will be closer to $20.

You do have to pick one with care because some have cracks or blemishes that make them hard to decorate or they are an odd shape that don’t sit well. We got lucky on our first one. The guy gave us one that was light and no blemishes. Pre-COVID, they have baskets of them in the main room so you can pick them out. Right now they just have a bag behind the counter and you have to ask for one.


----------



## slip (Dec 17, 2020)

linsj said:


> @slip: I'm curious. What does it cost to mail a coconut? I have grand nieces and nephews who would love to get one.



It’s funny because I just saw this article today also about mailing the coconuts. Post A Nut on Molokai takes some of the work out of it but this is another option.

https://www.hawaiimagazine.com/cont...ZYCMCpkWHPgE2zp18jWYMH7Yq4capYuS7FjULVsiorHcQ


----------



## linsj (Dec 17, 2020)

slip said:


> The guy at the Post A Nut post office said they average close to $20. He was surprised when mine only came in at just under $15 dollars. It goes off the weight of the coconut.
> 
> Post A Nut has coconuts there that they give you for free. We got another one that we are sending to someone else and this one still has some water in it. I can tell by holding it that it is heavier than the first one so I think this one will be closer to $20.
> 
> You do have to pick one with care because some have cracks or blemishes that make them hard to decorate or they are an odd shape that don’t sit well. We got lucky on our first one. The guy gave us one that was light and no blemishes. Pre-COVID, they have baskets of them in the main room so you can pick them out. Right now they just have a bag behind the counter and you have to ask for one.



Thanks for this info and the article link below. I had no idea how expensive mailing a coconut is!


----------

